# Sweet.. Just signed up for my first HPDE



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

BMWCCA 2-day @ Thunderhill in August. Anyone else here going?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Yeah, I'll be signing up soon...


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

jvr530i said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, I'll be signing up soon...


Right on!

I think I'll leave my R compound tires at home... being my first track event and all..


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

KrisL said:


> Right on!
> 
> I think I'll leave my R compound tires at home... being my first track event and all..


Good idea, but DO bring a cooler and lot of ice... It's gonna be HOT! 

C-ya there...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Hmm... not sure if I'll be making it to TH this year. :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

KrisL said:


> Right on!
> 
> I think I'll leave my R compound tires at home... being my first track event and all..


 You have to be REALLY careful about transitions with R-tires and a stock suspension anyway. It's VERY easy to induce ugly snap oversteer if you don't have stiff springs and decent shocks.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> Hmm... not sure if I'll be making it to TH this year. :dunno:


WHAT?!?!? :dunno:  C'mon, man... think of the memories from last year. Tefefethaan and late-night car washes... and "movie" rental signs from local stores. You ARE going! Say it with me. :angel:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> You have to be REALLY careful about transitions with R-tires and a stock suspension anyway. It's VERY easy to induce ugly snap oversteer if you don't have stiff springs and decent shocks.


I don't know if I really agree with that. I'd say it induces a ton of body roll, but snap oversteer certainly has never really been a side effect of sticky tires and mushy suspension in my experience. YMMV.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Interlocker said:


> I don't know if I really agree with that. I'd say it induces a ton of body roll, but snap oversteer certainly has never really been a side effect of sticky tires and mushy suspension in my experience. YMMV.


 Transitions. Trailing throttle oversteer is not at ALL gentle with sticky tires and the stock suspension.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

R comps are in general not as forgiving as true street tires. And true race tires even less so.

Street tires for first several DEs is a SMART move.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> R comps are in general not as forgiving as true street tires. And true race tires even less so.
> 
> Street tires for first several DEs is a SMART move.


Yeah... besides, with the high temps at thunderhill and my limited negative camber, I'd like my V710s to last more than 5 or 6 autocrosses (that's all my A3S04s lasted.. eek!).


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Street tires for first several DEs is a SMART move.


Heck, I've done about 12 DEs and I'm still running street tires. It makes me focus on being smooth and work on being a better driver.

After all... if one can go fast with a slow car and crappy tires, imagine what one could accomplish with more power and stickies and all that good stuff, right?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> WHAT?!?!? :dunno:  C'mon, man... think of the memories from last year. Tefefethaan and late-night car washes... and "movie" rental signs from local stores. You ARE going! Say it with me. :angel:


:bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

KrisL said:


> BMWCCA 2-day @ Thunderhill in August. Anyone else here going?


Great track... you'll have a blast. :thumbup:

It's just so friggin' far for me... :banghead: (but that hasn't stopped me yet... :eeps: )


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> WHAT?!?!? :dunno:  C'mon, man... think of the memories from last year. Tefefethaan and late-night car washes... and "movie" rental signs from local stores. You ARE going! Say it with me. :angel:


Let's see what 'the boss' says but yes, I had forgotten about our late night adventures at the local liquor store... (I did a pretty good job of forgetting about that one incriminating photo but thanks for reminding me!!). :tsk: :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> I don't know if I really agree with that. I'd say it induces a ton of body roll, but snap oversteer certainly has never really been a side effect of sticky tires and mushy suspension in my experience. YMMV.


Speaking of mileage, what was _your _ average (gas mileage) during the 25hr race? I'm wondering if you were more efficient than your other co-drivers.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Great track... you'll have a blast. :thumbup:
> 
> It's just so friggin' far for me... :banghead: (but that hasn't stopped me yet... :eeps: )


I'll probably go up Friday...

If you decide to come, you're welcome to come up here and drive up with me... or crash at my place Thurs night or whatever...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Heck, I've done about 12 DEs and I'm still running street tires. It makes me focus on being smooth and work on being a better driver.
> 
> After all... if one can go fast with a slow car and crappy tires, imagine what one could accomplish with more power and stickies and all that good stuff, right?


Nothing wrong with that.

Since we aren't going for time, stickier tires don't matter as much.

R-comps can handle the temps and stresses of track work better, but you can also just get cheap street tires and not worry about them.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> Speaking of mileage, what was _your _ average (gas mileage) during the 25hr race? I'm wondering if you were more efficient than your other co-drivers.


Good question.  We didn't actually go by mileage, so much as time. Unfortunately, our pit crew was trusting the on-board computer to give us "range" on the last couple of laps when I was close to "E". Trusting it led being towed in to refuel. LOL!!! :rofl:

In that car, I don't think there was too much difference in the amount of time we could stay out, simply because you're pretty much always driving with your foot on the floor. I believe we could average 2hr45min to 3hr on 10 gallons. Not too shabby... but not that fast either.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Transitions. Trailing throttle oversteer is not at ALL gentle with sticky tires and the stock suspension.


I certainly won't argue that once AT the limits (which are much higher on Rs), things absolutely do happen more quickly, and therefore street tires are better for novice drivers (and VERY good for experienced drivers to go back to as often as possible).

All I was really saying was in regards to overall vehicle dynamics of a stock-suspended car on R-comps, driven the same way it would be on street tires. Much more body roll is apparent and the car/tires will have a tendancy to forgive a lot during said transitions, when driven slightly below the limits of adhesion. At 10/10ths, however, all bets are off. 

By my definition, if you have a stiff car and a soft car (both with the same overall handling tendancies), you'll get MUCH more warning in the soft car.

Either way, I think KrisL is making the right choice.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Hmm... interesting.... thanks for sharing! The pavement at turn 15 is a good thing... did that corner worker station there move too?


The T15 corner worker station is still there.

Jim


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Galun said:


> I want to catch a ride in the infamous Sentra with a flat spotted tire! :angel:
> 
> Here's to wishing that you will get your car back in time. :thumbup:


 :rofl: Yeah, it does make for a fun track ride.

As far as my car, It's an even longer story now, but there's no way it's making it this weekend, so I'll be heading up in the rental... Not on track with it this time, however, as I don't have time to take in anywhere to get teched.  Still looking forward to it, though.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Maybe it wasn't so noticable because a huge chunk of "REWARDS Weight" was no longer there....  :rofl:


 :rofl: :rofl: Actually, this is probably the only car I've ever driven that is even more fun with extra weight and passengers in every available seat.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> :rofl: :rofl: Actually, this is probably the only car I've ever driven that is even more fun with extra weight and passengers in every available seat.


Glad we could be of assistance in making it more fun! :rofl:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

doeboy, did you make it home alive? I don't know what I was thinking by trying to stay awake and do the caravan home with you... but it must've been entertaining watching me in front of you.  That HUGE coffee I drank didn't do anything to help.

'Twas a rather fun weekend, though, so everyone who didn't make the trek really missed out.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> doeboy, did you make it home alive? I don't know what I was thinking by trying to stay awake and do the caravan home with you... but it must've been entertaining watching me in front of you.  That HUGE coffee I drank didn't do anything to help.
> 
> 'Twas a rather fun weekend, though, so everyone who didn't make the trek really missed out.


Was that you in the Sentra?

I had a great school this weekend. Learned alot, had some really great laps, got bumped up to Group C, and was offered a sign-off for Sunday afternoon. :thumbup: :thumbup: Also met a bunch of people and had some good fun in the process.

Good times!!!


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

jvr826 said:


> Was that you in the Sentra?


Yup, that was me in the ///M Powered Sentra. :rofl:

Glad you had a good weekend, and congrats on the promotion!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> doeboy, did you make it home alive? I don't know what I was thinking by trying to stay awake and do the caravan home with you... but it must've been entertaining watching me in front of you.  That HUGE coffee I drank didn't do anything to help.
> 
> 'Twas a rather fun weekend, though, so everyone who didn't make the trek really missed out.


I made it.... thanks.... finally arrived home at 3:30am... then I showered and :snooze: until well into this afternoon! :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

jvr826 said:


> Was that you in the Sentra?
> 
> I had a great school this weekend. Learned alot, had some really great laps, got bumped up to Group C, and was offered a sign-off for Sunday afternoon. :thumbup: :thumbup: Also met a bunch of people and had some good fun in the process.
> 
> Good times!!!


Hey it was nice meeting you....

and nice meeting you too KrisL!  (thanks for bringing the jack btw.. even though I didn't end up needing to use it... it was nice to know it was there if I did end up needing it)

Glad you had a great time and congrats on the bump to C... :thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Hey it was nice meeting you....
> 
> and nice meeting you too KrisL!  (thanks for bringing the jack btw.. even though I didn't end up needing to use it... it was nice to know it was there if I did end up needing it)
> 
> Glad you had a great time and congrats on the bump to C... :thumbup:


You too John!! And thanks for the congrats you guys, things are coming together. See you at the next one.


----------

